

“Computer Chess” is the year’s best movie about technology - 01Michael10
http://pando.com/2013/12/26/computer-chess-is-the-years-best-movie-about-technology/

======
bdickason
I would argue that Her is the best movie this year about technology. It shows
how HUGE the impact on relationships could be without ever focusing on the
technology itself.

I'll have to watch Computer Chess and compare.

~~~
cbbales
You can't say one is better than the other if you haven't seen both of them
now can you? I really liked Computer Chess, but haven't seen Her yet, so I'll
reserve judgement ;)

~~~
bdickason
this is true :) technically I haven't seen 70% of movies that were released
this year.

Will update the above comment once I've seen Computer Chess, I'm sure I'll
enjoy it.

------
WD-42
Computer chess was good, but not for everyone. First off, I had to turn
subtitles on for this movie. Not because of foreign languages, but because
this film belongs to the so called "mumblecore" genre and literally sounds
like it. It is also filmed with low quality equipment. The acting is also
quite bad.

"Computer Chess" is best enjoyed for its few insightful and smart moments. Ive
never seen a movie that got the programming subculture so right. The
characters have some insights that make you wonder if they would not have been
prophets had they been around during that period. However at times the heavy
metaphor borders on pretentiousness. But cut em some slack.

In short: don't expect an enthralling movie experience, this is not a popcorn
muncher. I wouldn't watch this movie with my mom, it could be interesting to
some people, but for most I have the feeling it would be extremely painful.

~~~
auctiontheory
What you're calling pretentiousness and bad acting, I saw as verisimilitude.

Anyone who doesn't like this movie ... revoke their geek credentials!

~~~
WD-42
Bad acting as verisimilitude? I'm sorry, this is supposed to be a movie. If
you want the ideas without the acting you're better off writing a book.

------
rasengan0
Another Kino Lorber gem
[http://www.kinolorber.com/film.php?id=1377](http://www.kinolorber.com/film.php?id=1377)

